# Audyssey LFC & Integra 80.3



## LaserDisk (Nov 21, 2010)

I just read were Audyssey has created a new Mode for AV Receivers, the first of three new processing technologies that Audyssey plans to announce this year. Does anyone know more? I'm wondering if Integra will offer it as a future download. I have a new Integra 80.3 on order - *excited, well yeah!!!*

One of the new technologies has been named LFC or low-frequency containment and will show up as a feature in AV receivers from Onkyo, Denon, and Marantz by the end of the year.

LFC limits bass output to help combat the ability of bass waves below 200Hz to penetrate walls. The technology takes its cues from volume changes in the program material and artificially synthesizes harmonic tones to fill the gap of the lost bass tones.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The problem is that for each feature that gets implemented, Denon has to pay licensing fees to Audyssey. It's very unusual that features are implemented after the sale. It does happen, but it's infrequent, and only Denon can clue you in for sure.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I highly doubt Integra will offer an upgrade for LFC, they come out with new pre-pro's every year so that have to include some new goodies for us to upgrade


----------

